# "grease pencil" on marble tiles!



## peter1 (Feb 28, 2007)

Have you tried the Magic Eraser?

http://www.mrclean.com/sites/en_US/mrclean/products/eraser.shtml

I have had great success using it to clean permanent markers from table tops and fridge doors. No chemicals needed, just add water. It sounds too good to be true, but it is, well, in my personal experience anyway.

Having said that, I have no idea what's a grease pencil so it may not work in your case but for a few bucks it's definitely worth a try.


----------



## MattCoops (Jan 10, 2007)

grease pencil causing a stain?
better seal that tile with a super duper sealer
imagine what spaghetti sauce, grape juice, wine, blood, and all the rest will do
don't sound like the kind of tile I'd like in my kitchen or bath

when sealing, use AquaMix

two coats, one before grouting, one 3 days after grout done and clean

to clean it, you can try using baking soda and vinegar with some water
home depot sells a marble cleaner + resealer mix
you'll find better stuff at a tile shop or flooring store


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for the replies! 

I have a magic eraser and will give that a shot, I've seen it work well elsewhere, but didnt think to try it on the marble. 

As for sealing, I seen the aqumix, but didnt get it yet. I already grouted it, so I will have to do 2 coats on top of the grout. I still have some minor areas to do some grout touch-up as well. This is my first time installing tile/grouting, so I'm not a pro at it. Heres a picture of part of the bathroom: http://a751.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/4/l_4ddcbc0d1f355a42636381ea609c046e.jpg

I'll get some vinegar and baking soda and try that next, thanks again! If anyone else has any secret marble cleaners, I'm all ears!


----------



## MattCoops (Jan 10, 2007)

that's marble?
where did you get that?
looks like porcelain

nice picture
you must have one heck of a camera
did you use spot lights to take that?
I have a 10 megapixel and the pictures aren't nearly as clear as yours


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

I got it from Home Depot. Someone special ordered a bunch of it and returned what they didnt use. Regular price was close to 7$ per foot, They sold me all they had (210 sq ft.) for $2 per foot and I had a 10% coupon. I got a great deal on it. It was called Botoccino(sp?) Light and it said made in Italy on it. 

The camera is my wife's Kodak C533. It's 5.0 MP.


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

I found some stuff called "Stone Specific" Stain Remover for All Stone at Home Depot. It says to leave it on for 12-24 hours with plastic or foil taped over it and it will absorb the stain out of the stone. I am going to try it this week and see how it goes. By the way, the Magic Eraser definately made a big difference, but I just want to get as much of this up as possible, before sealing everything. Thanks for all the help here.


----------



## mssuperquacker (Apr 29, 2008)

zel said:


> Ok, I read tutorials on line about tiling. In more then one, they mentioned using a "grease pencil" on tile to mark them. I happened to have one here and thought it would be great since they usually just rub off. I guess they didnt mean to use it on marble. Well, I have tried a few "marble safe" household cleaners and one specific type of marble cleaner wipes from Lowes to get all these marks off and havent had much luck. I want to seal all the marble and grout, but not before removing these marks. I read somewhere on line about leaving a cleaner soaked cloth or cotton ball on the stain until it dries to "pull" the stain out of the marble. I have one of the cleaner wipes on a stain drying to see if it helps. I'm just hoping there is an easier way. Any suggestions? TIA!


 
We just put down a white floor with black accents and to keep track of a few problem tiles we put big X's on them with red grease pencil. Needless to say when I was cleaning the floor to grout it, the red grease pencil wouldn't come off!!!  

We saw your posting and my genius other half came upstairs with a square pink eraser! Like the ones your kid would have in their school box! I laughed and told him it would never do it, :whistling2: but guess what!?! Worked like a charm. So next time you have a pencil problem, remember it is a pencil and maybe erasing is the way to undo it.

Hope this helps someone. Us DIYers could use all the help we can get!:thumbup:


----------

